# Green Worm thingy in aquarium



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I woke up this morning and noticed a piece of leaf moving up the side of my aquarium, with what looks like the stuff snails release (can't remember what that's called) trailing behind it. Upon closer inspection, I noticed a very tiny green worm with a brownish head behind the leaf so I extracted it out into a container in case it was something bad. What is this? I have included a pic, but my stupid iPhone couldn't focus properly. Hope it helps. I haven't seen any more, I think it might have come from the plant I bought at Big Al's but that was quite some time ago.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

My guess is that it's a plant-eating insect larva of some kind. Nothing to worry about unless you've got lots of them. You might want to keep it in a covered container and feed it tiny bits of leaf to see if it turns into anything interesting.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello. I have found some of these on a plant from Big Al's recently as well. Mine were exactly the same as your photo- all neon green.

They are a misquito larvae of some species. They feed on decomposing matter before turning into a flying insect. Wild fish naturally prey on them, and likely so would your aquarium inhabitants. However despite you finding one and me finding a few, I think we'll agree that they would be very difficult to spot amost dense vegetation and could survive some time before fish such as my corydoras would eat them.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Hello. I have found some of these on a plant from Big Al's recently as well. Mine were exactly the same as your photo- all neon green.
> 
> They are a misquito larvae of some species. They feed on decomposing matter before turning into a flying insect. Wild fish naturally prey on them, and likely so would your aquarium inhabitants. However despite you finding one and me finding a few, I think we'll agree that they would be very difficult to spot amost dense vegetation and could survive some time before fish such as my corydoras would eat them.


I killed the one I found for fear of it turning into something remotely resembling a moth or butterfly. I have a terrible phobia of moths....sigh. I was traumatized as a kid, I know it's embarrassing.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

That is embarrasing.

It's a bit different but I have an insatiable hate for mosquitoes.

wait... whats that...

...


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

> I have an insatiable hate for mosquitoes.


I do as well


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Did I mention I can't even look at a pic of one? LMAO...You totally got me.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Hahahaha. I can just imagine you're reaction.

I lived in Brazil for a while and there was a month (the month I arrived) when 6" moths would fly all about me while walking to school. It was pretty wild I thought at the time.

Later i visited the Amazon and saw a collection of native preserved insects and arachnids. Some made the 6"ers that flew around the town I lived in look tiny. I took many photos of the preserved ones in the museum- want to see? I never thought to take photos of the ones in my hometown.


----------



## ar1_pyroboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Will Hayward said:


> Hahahaha. I can just imagine you're reaction.
> 
> I lived in Brazil for a while and there was a month (the month I arrived) when 6" moths would fly all about me while walking to school. It was pretty wild I thought at the time.
> 
> Later i visited the Amazon and saw a collection of native preserved insects and arachnids. Some made the 6"ers that flew around the town I lived in look tiny. I took many photos of the preserved ones in the museum- want to see? I never thought to take photos of the ones in my hometown.


No I'll pass lol. Growing up in the Caribbean, I saw my fair share already...eek! haha. I think I would have passed out if I was in your situation...literally!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The creature in the phot was not a mosquito larva. I believe bae's answer was the correct one.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Yet bae didn't even ID it. Of course it's an insect larvae... I'm very happy to be wrong if another guess is provided.

But in the good spirit of being corrected, It's not a mosquito larvae as I previously said, it's most likely a Midge larvae.


----------

